# Bubblegum pink lipstick, black eyeliner



## Saraid (Jun 22, 2010)

I'm really, really wanting a bubblegum pink lipstick, preferably with a cream, matte or satin finish.  I'm not really wanting a sheer.  The thing is, I don't even know where to start.  I want something wearable that matches my skin tone well.  I'm going to put in some pictures of myself to maybe help out. (They're goofy, but have decent lighting.)















I'm used to wearing muted colors, so this will be a first for me. (My daily lipstick now is NARS Dolce Vita.)

I'm also wanting a black eyeliner that will give me a really defined (i.e. easily to glide, really pigmented) line.  Would MUFE Aqua Eyes be a good choice?  

Thanks everyone in advance!


----------



## Pinky & Poodle (Jun 22, 2010)

I can recommend two lipsticks that are actually called Bubblegum, but I think one of them is more true to the name than the other. One is from Mac's Spring Colour Forecast collection from earlier this year, it's a LE item, so I'm not sure if you can still get it. Another one from Mac that I like a lot, is Lovelorn.
The other Bubblegum is from Clarins and is a very bright and fun colour. It's a gloss, but is very pigmentet.

I'm new to eyeliner, since I never could make it work 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



But I just got the Wet'n'Wild gel liner and I love it. It's very black and real easy to work with, so maybe I'll be an expert on eyeliner soon 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Can't wait to see what others suggest, I love pink lippies


----------



## bellaboomboom (Jun 22, 2010)

You are so cute 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Anyway, I really like the MAC lipliner from the To The Beach collection called Life's a Breeze.  It's pretty close to bubble gum color and it would look great as a starting point to use under a suggested lipstick.

As far as black liners go, one of my favorites is MAC Feline.


----------



## JustAddSparkles (Jun 22, 2010)

When I hear bubblegum I think of the Lady Gaga lipstick. 

MUFE liners are awesome, but Fluidlines are great for definition too.


----------



## MzzRach (Jun 22, 2010)

Viva Glam Gaga is definitely a bubblegum shade, check it out.  You also might want to try Snob.

Fluidline in Blacktrack is fabulous for liner.  I also like the MUFE Aqua Creams, and Bobbi Brown Gel Eyeliner.


----------



## GucciGirl (Jun 22, 2010)

I agree with the Viva Gaga Lipstick. Nars also has a pretty one called Roman Holiday. For eyeliner I am in love with Stila's liquid eyeliner pen.


----------



## DollyGirl92 (Jun 22, 2010)

How bubblegum are we talking here? 'Satin Germain' is amazing and has great lasting powder, super bubblegum but you could pull it off, Pink Nouveau is beautiful, I think it's a touch more pink, and Viva Glam GaGa is a really pretty pink shade but I personally found the lasting powder a bit pants but give it ago! it's also a lustre so it's a little sheer.
NARS also do a good pink called 'Roman Holiday', in the matte pencils and lipstick formulas.
I also agree that gel eyeliners are the best, Bobbi Brown or MAC are both good.


----------



## LC (Jun 22, 2010)

I'm also going to recommend "saint germain"

it doesn't get any more bubble gum than that. If that's too loud for you, try Snob.

for black liner, try the black Penultimate from mac


----------



## Barbie-gone-bad (Jun 22, 2010)

Hey, pretty pics 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




! 

I have resently have gotten into bubblegum pinks too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. 

Here are some I have come across:

Sheer pinks:
-mac Viva Glam Gaga (I very sheer on me D:  )
-mac Lazy Day (le) still available at some stores I am sure
-Makeup for Ever Baby Pink (LOVE THIS)
-MUFE Warm Pink
-Nars Roman Holiday 

Full coverage pinks (Ie. Like Creamy):
-Mac Speed Dial (has gold under tones, cremesheen, my favorite very wearable)
-Mac Saint Germain (Amplified creme, bold pastle, LOVE THIS!)
-Mac Pink Nouveau (Satin, the colour Lady gaga is wearing in the Viva Glam ad, for reference, Electric)
-Mac Creme Cup (littler than the rest, cremesheen, kinda like a neutral Bubblegum <3)
-Lime Crime Great pink Planet (pastle)
-Lime Crime Countessa Fluorescent (electric)
-Mac Chatter (darker, haven't tried this one)
-Mac Snob (Satin, dirty pink)


None are limitied edition, expected Lazy Day (to the beach)

Links:
M·A·C Cosmetics | Lady Gaga  -Lady Gaga look, Showing Pink Nouveau

Lips : Lime Crime Makeup:, So bright, its illegal!  -lime crime, swatches on lips showen

MAC Lipstick Recap - The Next Best Thing To Going Shopping Yourself -swatches of all MAC lipsticks

MAC Euristocrats II - The Next Best Thing To Going Shopping Yourself -swatch of saint Germain

MAC Sugarsweet Lipsticks & Lipglasses Swatches -Saint Germain swatched on lips

The Summer Season: MAC Speed Dial Lipstick  -Speed Dial on the Lips

MAC Creme Cup Lipstick   -Creme cup on lips


----------



## Saraid (Jun 22, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Barbie-gone-bad* 

 
_Hey, pretty pics 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




! 

I have resently have gotten into bubblegum pinks too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. 

Here are some I have come across:

Sheer pinks:
-mac Viva Glam Gaga (I very sheer on me D:  )
-mac Lazy Day (le) still available at some stores I am sure
-Makeup for Ever Baby Pink (LOVE THIS)
-MUFE Warm Pink
-Nars Roman Holiday 

Full coverage pinks (Ie. Like Creamy):
-Mac Speed Dial (has gold under tones, cremesheen, my favorite very wearable)
-Mac Saint Germain (Amplified creme, bold pastle, LOVE THIS!)
-Mac Pink Nouveau (Satin, the colour Lady gaga is wearing in the Viva Glam ad, for reference, Electric)
-Mac Creme Cup (littler than the rest, cremesheen, kinda like a neutral Bubblegum <3)
-Lime Crime Great pink Planet (pastle)
-Lime Crime Countessa Fluorescent (electric)
-Mac Chatter (darker, haven't tried this one)
-Mac Snob (Satin, dirty pink)


None are limitied edition, expected Lazy Day (to the beach)

Links:
M·A·C Cosmetics | Lady Gaga  -Lady Gaga look, Showing Pink Nouveau

Lips : Lime Crime Makeup:, So bright, its illegal!  -lime crime, swatches on lips showen

MAC Lipstick Recap - The Next Best Thing To Going Shopping Yourself -swatches of all MAC lipsticks

MAC Euristocrats II - The Next Best Thing To Going Shopping Yourself -swatch of saint Germain

MAC Sugarsweet Lipsticks & Lipglasses Swatches -Saint Germain swatched on lips

The Summer Season: MAC Speed Dial Lipstick  -Speed Dial on the Lips

MAC Creme Cup Lipstick   -Creme cup on lips_

 
This was *so* helpful.  I think Speed Dial is my color, or maybe Creme Cup - or both, which is always better.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




You and everyone else here are fabulous!


----------



## kittykit (Jun 23, 2010)

MAC Viva Glam Gaga and Snob are great bubblegum pink lipsticks.

For black eyeliner, MUFE Aqua Eyes and Urban Decay 24/7 are great.


----------



## user79 (Jun 23, 2010)

MAC Lovelorn is a great soft pink shade if you're wanting something a bit more wearable.


----------

